# Showman tack



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum I have never use that tack sorry


----------



## Tylorjeanwagner (Nov 20, 2013)

I bought a headstall/breastcollar matching set. The leather quality is cheap, and the clips on the breastcollar are fine except for the one that attaches to the girth, mine is almost crusty(?) still works. I use my set for barrel racing, very flashy! Haven't had a problem with it, I keep mine oiled. Have had it for a year, lost one small crystal on the breastcollar but the headstall is immaculate. There was some miscoloring/scuffs/dings on some parts of the leather but I'd buy another set in a heartbeat if I had the extra cash! Treat it with respect and you'll be fine


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

It is cheap for a reason, do not waste your money

.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

They are cheap sets. They aren't going to last in the long run. But they do have flashy in style designs. For the price you can run it a year or two and grab another set. Or have quite a few on rotation. If your looking for blingy sets that are good quality I like heritage brand, Luann's leathers and bling my ride. I know several people with sets from those places and some are going on 6 or 7 years old look and feel great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The quality is hit or miss. I've got a couple bridles that are closing in on 20 yrs old. The leather is still soft, one is actually butter soft but they look like heck. Perfectly functional for use but not the show ring.

I've had others that I trashed after a year.

The last showman bridle I bought was about 2 yrs ago. The headstall in fine but one rein I'm watching closely. Just one rein. Very stiff at the tip and I keep after most of my tack. I wouldn't bother with any sets because it is too hit or miss. A breast collar that never softens would be a bigger waste of money.


----------

